# MY BIKE IS A TRU 16IN.!



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

WHAT DO U THINK HOMIES!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

loose the bars and get you a sissy bar. but it looks chill


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looks good with the 16" wheels


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 19 2008, 10:52 PM~11389523
> *looks good with the 16" wheels
> *


UR 16IN. IS THE "B E S T" HOMIE!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 19 2008, 09:54 PM~11389550
> *UR 16IN. IS THE "B E S T" HOMIE!!!!
> *



not the "best" but we are happy with it  yours is looking good, i like the big hub wheels you got


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 19 2008, 10:56 PM~11389579
> *not the "best" but we are happy with it   yours is looking good, i like the big hub wheels you got
> *


THANKS!!!!  ~schwinn1966 CUSTOM PART!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

chop your bars and get a 16 inch fork and will look bad ass


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

take a picture of you riding it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:rolmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 09:43 PM~11389386
> *loose the bars and get you a sissy bar. but it looks chill
> *


Who the hell still says chill?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 10:36 PM~11390659
> *Who the hell still says chill?
> *


same too wicked and gnarlie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 20 2008, 01:18 AM~11390826
> *same too wicked and gnarlie.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2008, 11:35 PM~11390875
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 20 2008, 01:46 AM~11390919
> *
> *


 :angry: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

what the fuck..is that a cd on the front wheel? im confused.

put the o.g seat back on.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

loose all the twisted parts and and go OG excpt have bent forks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i think his bike has come a long way and looks good :biggrin: (but still needs a sissybar).


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

get rid of that bandana on the forks, or even better, get some 16 inch forks and smaller handlebars cuz those things look huge on that small bike


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 22 2008, 05:45 AM~11409790
> *get rid of that bandana on the forks, or even better, get some 16 inch forks and smaller handlebars cuz those things look huge on that small bike
> *


those are 16" forks. what makes u think there bigger? :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 22 2008, 05:42 AM~11409881
> *those are 16" forks. what makes u think there bigger? :0
> *


woow your right, I think its the lil fenders that make it look bigger...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> chop your bars and get a 16 inch fork and will look bad ass


THOSE AR CUSTOM CUT 16IN. FORKS!!!!!




> take a picture of you riding it


IM TOO "FAT" HOMIE!!!




> what the fuck..is that a cd on the front wheel? im confused.
> 
> DISC BRAKES!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 26 2008, 07:44 AM~11433900
> *THOSE AR CUSTOM CUT 16IN. FORKS!!!!!
> IM TOO "FAT" HOMIE!!!
> THAT'S WHAT WON ME 1RST. PLACE AT L.R.M.!!!!
> ...


ohhh nice, cant see the slots in the rotor.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 25 2008, 03:59 PM~11434067
> *looks good homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE-IM TRYING!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 25 2008, 04:04 PM~11434108
> *ohhh nice, cant see the slots in the rotor.
> *


IT'S GONNA GET BETTER & BETTER-MUCH THANKS TO schwinn1966!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

you should have that brake disc engraved so that it doesn't look like a cd anymore...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 22 2008, 05:55 AM~11407146
> *i think his bike has come a long way and looks good :biggrin: (but still needs a sissybar).
> *


and TNT parts


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2008, 06:46 PM~11436415
> *and TNT parts
> *


x2 you cant go wrong


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 25 2008, 07:46 PM~11436415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






WHAT DO SUGGEST!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

get smaller handelbars and it will look good


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11444631
> *get smaller handelbars and it will look good
> *



I LIKE THOSE HANDLE BARS BECAUSE - THERE THE SAME ONES IN THE VIDEO " MY 64" -LIL EAZY -E HAD THEME ON HIS BIKE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

THE BIGGER THE BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 26 2008, 04:48 PM~11445066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEN GET A BIGGER BIKE


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 26 2008, 05:50 PM~11445084
> *THEN GET A BIGGER BIKE
> *



THERE BIG ON HIS BIKE TOO!!!! :nono:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 26 2008, 04:54 PM~11445121
> *THERE BIG ON HIS BIKE TOO!!!! :nono:
> *


Nope it doesnt look big on there homie


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 26 2008, 05:55 PM~11445128
> *Nope it doesnt look big on there homie
> *



:rant: SHOW ME!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

here is a better pic










:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2008, 05:58 PM~11445153
> *here is a better pic
> 
> 
> ...




THOSE BARS ARE SO BIG ON HIS BIKE -THEY DONT FIT IN THE PICTURE!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

1RST PLACE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 26 2008, 06:04 PM~11445195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THROW A BRICK AT OBAMA FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 01:09 PM~11461594
> *THROW A BRICK AT OBAMA FOR ME  :biggrin:
> *



I WAS "AIMING" AT McCAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 28 2008, 12:14 PM~11461654
> *I WAS "AIMING" AT McCAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 28 2008, 01:08 PM~11461576
> *:wave:
> *


whazz up homie  Your bike is looked better with the 16 inches wheels :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 28 2008, 01:17 PM~11461691
> *whazz up homie   Your bike is looked better with the 16 inches wheels  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS!!!!-ALL I NEED IS SOME CUSTOM FENDERS LIKE YOURS!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 28 2008, 01:25 PM~11461769
> *THANKS!!!!-ALL I NEED IS SOME CUSTOM FENDERS LIKE YOURS!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 28 2008, 01:27 PM~11461795
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



THERE COMING SOON!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 28 2008, 01:29 PM~11461823
> *THERE COMING SOON!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 28 2008, 12:29 PM~11461823
> *THERE COMING SOON!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bars too big, fenders too small, and loose the dingle berries on the seat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 02:15 PM~11461669
> *:0  :angry:
> *


Mexican Republican. Now Ive seen everything :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Skin. the bars look like ass bro. just change out


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 06:32 PM~11465196
> *Mexican Republican. Now Ive seen everything :uh:
> *


HAHAHA TRUE IM MEXICAN BUT FUCK THE DEMOCRAT AND REPUBLIC SHIT I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT IT HAHA


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 28 2008, 07:31 PM~11465179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM LEAVING THE BARS-JUST THE WAY THEY ARE-IF THERE GOOD ENOUGH 4 LIL EASY E'S BIKE -THERE GOOD ENOUGH 4 ME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




WHERE'S YOUR FIRST PLACE FROM " L R M "??????????? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 2 2008, 04:50 PM~11499433
> *WHERE'S YOUR FIRST PLACE FROM " L R M "??????????? :uh:
> *


Dont get mad homie. you asked for opinions and we gave them. 



> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11389318
> *WHAT DO U THINK HOMIES!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 2 2008, 04:50 PM~11499433
> *IM LEAVING THE BARS-JUST THE WAY THEY ARE-IF THERE GOOD ENOUGH 4 LIL EASY E'S BIKE -THERE GOOD ENOUGH 4 ME!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHERE'S YOUR FIRST PLACE FROM " L R M "??????????? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 08:30 PM~11501971
> *Dont get mad homie. you asked for opinions and we gave them.
> *



IM NOT MAD "JUANGOTTI"-IM JUST WONDERING IF ANY OF THE HOMIES LEAVING "NEGATIVE" COMMENTS,HAVE EVER WON FIRST PLACE AT "L.R.M."???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

I GUESS NOT!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT!!!! 



:nono: "N O B O D Y"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

X2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:around:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 9 2008, 01:03 PM~11559225
> *THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT!!!!
> :nono: "N O B O D Y"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i do :biggrin: 

but im not knocking your bike

looks good but as far as the bars, they do look a bit big but what i would recommend is like sectioning them and they will be like 16 in bars but still look the same and get em re-plated, but hell what do i know :uh: its your bike and if you like em like that keep em  

if your winning you must be doing something right


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 11:00 PM~11564190
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *



YOUR MAMMA'S A HATER!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 10 2008, 01:33 PM~11567455
> *YOUR MAMMA'S A HATER!!!!!! :uh:
> *


" U N - N E C E S S A R Y "


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 10 2008, 12:39 PM~11567506
> *" U N - N E C E S S A R Y "
> *



2 punch babies!!!!! I AGREE :tears: :buttkick:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 10 2008, 01:39 PM~11567506
> *" U N - N E C E S S A R Y "
> *





> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 10 2008, 01:53 PM~11567655
> *2 punch babies!!!!! I AGREE :tears:  :buttkick:
> *


no. " T Y P I N G " like this, and talking about " M A M M A S "


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 10 2008, 01:23 PM~11567941
> *no.  " T Y P I N G " like this, and talking about " M A M M A S "
> *


SHUT UP " B I T C H"!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 12 2008, 11:47 AM~11585204
> *SHUT UP " B I T C H"!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


dont get all mad tons of fun. :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 12 2008, 11:32 AM~11585510
> *dont get all mad tons of fun. :uh:
> *















PUNCH THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ur braces are done! 

:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 19 2008, 09:57 PM~11648984
> *Ur braces are done!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Awesome!!!!! :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 19 2008, 10:06 PM~11648625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


arent you like 40?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lol.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Sep 20 2008, 12:12 PM~11651578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DID'NT KNOW U ***'S WERE DATING????? :barf: :wow:


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn lmao


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Sep 24 2008, 11:06 AM~11686100
> *Can you still ride your bike with 16" wheels,like you did with the 12" wheels??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Sep 24 2008, 12:06 PM~11686100
> *Can you still ride your bike with 16" wheels,like you did with the 12" wheels??
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT TO UR MOMMA'S FRONT DOOR "BITCH"!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Sep 24 2008, 11:06 AM~11686100
> *Can you still ride your bike with 16" wheels,like you did with the 12" wheels??
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 20 2008, 09:12 PM~11651578
> *arent you like 40?
> *


SkinniSchwinn is the TRUE 40 yr old Virgin!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 04:58 PM~11699777
> *SkinniSchwinn is the TRUE 40 yr old Virgin!
> *


AND YOUR THE SECOND :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn+Sep 24 2008, 01:01 PM~11686058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

this bike is acutally coming along pretty good. lot's of nice parts! :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 05:58 PM~11699777
> *SkinniSchwinn is the TRUE 40 yr old Virgin!
> *



WRONG AGAIN "LOSER"!!! :nono: HAPPILY MARRIED WITH A 10 YR. OLD SON!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 25 2008, 06:43 PM~11700106
> *AND YOUR THE SECOND  :0
> *


THE LAST TIME TONYO WAS AROND PUSSY WHEN HE WAS BORN!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









NO "P U S S Y" GETTING MOTHER-FUCKER!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 11:58 AM~11759763
> *WRONG AGAIN "LOSER"!!! :nono: HAPPILY MARRIED WITH A 10 YR. OLD SON!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 09:02 PM~11759797
> *THE LAST TIME TONYO WAS AROND PUSSY WHEN HE WAS BORN!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


At least my bikes don't win shows by default :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 01:32 PM~11760617
> *At least my bikes don't win shows by default  :uh:
> *



YOUR BIKES DONT WIN FIRST PLACE!!!!MY BIKE HAS WON FIRST PLACE AT EVERY SHOW IV'E SHOWED IT!!!JUST SHUT UP U STUPID JEALOUS LOSER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 6 2008, 10:30 PM~11792545
> *YOUR BIKES DONT WIN FIRST PLACE!!!!MY BIKE HAS WON FIRST PLACE AT EVERY SHOW IV'E SHOWED IT!!!JUST SHUT UP U STUPID JEALOUS LOSER!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah as I said before, by Default. Your bike placed in Denver the last two years only because the judge felt sorry for your Kook Aid ass :uh: 

Dont think I don't remember Denver last year. The judge didnt want to put your bike in 12" category because you would have been slaughtered so they put it in 16" street where there was no other bike in the category.

What is it with fat boys talking shit in here? Is it a fat thing to compensate for your lack of physical excercise?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 01:32 PM~11792561
> *Yeah as I said before, by Default.  Your bike placed in Denver the last two years only because the judge felt sorry for your Kook Aid ass  :uh:
> 
> Dont think I don't remember Denver last year.  The judge didnt want to put your bike in 12" category because you would have been slaughtered so they put it in 16" street where there was no other bike in the category.
> ...



MY BIKE HAS WON FIRST IN 4 SHOWS IN A ROW BITCH - TOO BAD YOU CANT SAY THAT ABOUT "ANY" OF YOUR GARBAGE YOU CALL BIKES!!!!

I MAY BE "BIG"- BUT AT LEAST IM NOT SOME UGLY 4 EYE -BUGS BUNNY-****** LOOKING NO PUSSY GETTING LOSER LIKE YOU!!!!!! :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 6 2008, 10:44 PM~11792666
> *MY BIKE HAS WON FIRST IN 4 SHOWS IN A ROW BITCH - TOO BAD YOU CANT SAY THAT ABOUT "ANY" OF YOUR GARBAGE YOU CALL BIKES!!!!
> 
> I MAY BE "BIG"- BUT AT LEAST IM NOT SOME UGLY 4 EYE -BUGS BUNNY-****** LOOKING NO PUSSY GETTING LOSER LIKE YOU!!!!!! :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Funny how brave you are online but I bet when it comes to reality you'd hide :thumbsdown:

Bitch I've been showing bikes for 8 years, I've won sweeps at 8 shows, WTF have you done? 4 shows with your piss poor ass bike? Hell I'll build a street in 2 weeks and go to Denver with just that bike to beat your ass with it :uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 6 2008, 10:44 PM~11792666
> *MY BIKE HAS WON FIRST IN 4 SHOWS IN A ROW BITCH - TOO BAD YOU CANT SAY THAT ABOUT "ANY" OF YOUR GARBAGE YOU CALL BIKES!!!!
> 
> I MAY BE "BIG"- BUT AT LEAST IM NOT SOME UGLY 4 EYE -BUGS BUNNY-****** LOOKING NO PUSSY GETTING LOSER LIKE YOU!!!!!! :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Pirate bike has won Best Paint, Best Plating, and 1st Place 16" Bike the very first show it was in, next show 1st Place 16" bike, 1st place 16" Semi Custom in PHX and Vegas last year, 1st place 16" Semi in PHX this year.

So you still calling it garbage you fat ass? :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Skinnischwinn has the next President of the United States approval.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2008, 09:43 AM~11800834
> *Skinnischwinn has the next President of the United States approval.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2008, 09:43 AM~11800834
> *Skinnischwinn has the next President of the United States approval.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: wad up skinnys


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 07:24 PM~11801185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: wad up skinnys I like em big and round, get your ass over here
> *



Damn I didnt need to see that right before lunch :barf:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Good job on the bike. You bringing it to Super Show? I'm thinking your in the same class as my daughters bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 7 2008, 11:10 PM~11803208
> *Good job on the bike. You bringing it to Super Show? I'm thinking your in the same class as my daughters bike.
> *


He is and your daughter's bike would beat his bike like a red headed stepchild anyway


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 11:29 AM~11801770
> *Damn I didnt need to see that right before lunch :barf:
> *


HEY ****** STOP ADDING SHIT 2 QUOTES 4 UR GAY AMUSEMENT!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 7 2008, 10:24 AM~11801185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: wad up skinnys
> *



WHAT UP PLAYA :wave:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 7 2008, 02:10 PM~11803208
> *Good job on the bike. You bringing it to Super Show? I'm thinking your in the same class as my daughters bike.
> *



WISH I COULD-STARTED A NEW VENTURE-CANT LEAVE DENVER RIGHT NOW!!! MY BRO SCHWINN1966 IS GOING!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 9 2008, 04:04 AM~11812236
> *HEY I LOVE WHEN YOU ADD SHIT 2 QUOTES 4 MY GAY AMUSEMENT!!!!
> *


 :uh: wow.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 8 2008, 12:08 PM~11812275
> *WISH I COULD-STARTED A NEW VENTURE-CANT LEAVE DENVER RIGHT NOW!!!      MY BRO SCHWINN1966 IS GOING!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



jus got here bout hour ago! 
:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 8 2008, 05:26 PM~11815319
> *I'M A COCKSUCKING GAY PIRATE LOVER! MATE.
> *



DAM YOUR AN AUSIE ******!!! BITCH! :angry:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 9 2008, 10:03 AM~11819492
> *Fuck Jared.  Subway declined my application to be their next spokesman but I actually ended up GAINING weight from eating their sandwiches :angry:
> *


That's because you left out the excercise part of the diet :uh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 9 2008, 05:03 PM~11819492
> *DAM YOUR AN AUSIE ******!!! BITCH! :angry:
> *


you got nothing to go on but where im from haha..its fuckin' paradise here, best weather...come back when you got something.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 01:56 AM~11819673
> *That's because you left out the excercise part of the diet :uh:
> *



I EXERCISE IN UR MOMMA'S PUSSY!!!! :angry:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 9 2008, 04:25 AM~11819853
> *you got nothing to go on but what gay bar im from haha..its fuckin' **** here, best cock sucking...come back when you turn gay,like me!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP SKINNISCHWINN


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 04:37 PM~11824743
> *WHAZZ UP SKINNISCHWINN
> *


que pasa mi raza


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

"its fuckin' **** here"

this doesnt even make sense, you tool.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 9 2008, 05:13 PM~11825097
> *"its fuckin' **** here"
> 
> this doesnt even make sense, you tool.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 12 2008, 07:24 AM~11838927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:|


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

not tryin to be a hater or nothin but i think the handle bars look too bulky for that size bike :dunno: but thats just my personal opinion but nice bike other wise it looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

i like the fenders :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Oct 12 2008, 03:32 PM~11841347
> *not tryin to be a hater or nothin but i think the handle bars look too bulky for that size bike :dunno: but thats just my personal opinion  but nice bike other wise it looks nice  :biggrin:
> *


he'll get mad at you for posting a negative comment, then ask if you ever one 1st place at lrm...look out mang.


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

oh shit...what have i done!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Oct 13 2008, 12:11 AM~11846963
> *oh shit...what have i done!!!
> *


Just hope his walmart scooter is not charged or else he is coming after you. Might even tuck you under his belly :0


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i hope that thing isnt charged i might have to flee the country :ugh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tnigs213+Oct 11 2008, 11:32 PM~11841347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS 4 UR INPUT!!!-BUT,DONT LISTEN 2 THOSE **** JUANGOTTI,MITCHELL-ALL THEY DO IS TALK SHIT-I GUESS THERE BORED!!!! :dunno:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 12 2008, 11:12 PM~11846972
> *Just hope his walmart scooter is not charged or else he is coming after you. Might even tuck you under his belly :0
> *


 "J U A N I T A"











UR STILL TALKING SHIT BITCH-U HAVE MORE "CHIN'S"THAN A CHINESE PHONE BOOK!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 14 2008, 01:47 PM~11858903
> *"J U A N I T A"
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO you are one of the lamest characters on this website. I bet you smell like old cheese. I bet you cant even wipe your ass right. Go get on your walmart scooter and get your meds peter griffin Im mean skinnis god side ****






















> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 07:57 PM~11862648
> *:0
> *


Thanks for bringing this back to the top young man I was not finished with the diabetic asshole.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ANYTHING FOR A RUCO WITH A CHILDS FACE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11863556
> *ANYTHING FOR A RUCO WITH A CHILDS FACE
> *


LMAO thanks for the compliments mijo


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2008, 07:23 PM~11863719
> *LMAO thanks for the compliments mijo
> *


HAHA MIJO?? :ugh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 11:00 AM~11862682
> *LMAO you are one of the lamest characters on this website. I bet you smell like old cheese. I bet you cant even wipe your ass right. Go get on your walmart scooter and get your meds peter griffin Im mean skinnis god side ****
> Thanks for bringing this back to the top young man I was not finished with the diabetic asshole.
> *


hahaha..funny shit.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

STOP ME WHEN I LIE!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11865181
> *hahaha..I LIKE ASSHOLES....funny shit.
> *



What a ***!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 17 2008, 07:52 AM~11884045
> *i give the best reach arounds!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 16 2008, 07:20 PM~11886421
> *:|
> *


mitchell STOP PM'in me my wife said u cant "SUCK MY DICK"!!!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 17 2008, 09:07 PM~11898345
> *mitchell STOP PM'in me my wife said u cant "SUCK MY DICK"!!!!!!!!! :nono:
> *


 you know you havent seen your ding a ling since birth... she as well...hahahhahaaha


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 18 2008, 12:07 PM~11898345
> *mitchell STOP PM'in me my wife said u cant "SUCK MY DICK"!!!!!!!!! :nono:
> *


pm's hey? remember this one..








:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2008, 09:22 PM~11898511
> *you know you havent seen your ding a ling since birth... she as well...hahahhahaaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 14 2008, 01:47 PM~11858903
> *"J U A N I T A"
> 
> 
> ...


I like that pic. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 17 2008, 08:07 PM~11898345
> *mitchell STOP PM'in me my wife said u cant "SUCK MY DICK"!!!!!!!!! :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:|


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

IM BEEN MARRIED 10 YRS.,HAVE A HOUSE & WONDERFUL SON!!! I DONT LEAVE AT HOME WITH MY MOMMY LIKE "JAUNITA & MITCHEL~GET A LIFE BITCH"S~ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 21 2008, 03:46 AM~11918074
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


you're the only lame ass laughing at your own terrible jokes.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11925431
> *you're the only lame ass laughing at your own terrible jokes.
> *



U R A TERRIBLE JOKE-U SHOULD PUT UR FACE ON A POSTER 4 BIRTH CONTROL!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn+Oct 23 2008, 12:59 PM~11951793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:31 PM~11957728
> *:uh:
> :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:31 PM~11957728
> *:uh:
> :0  :0
> *


:twak:

STUPID JUANGOTTI!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

WHAT DO U THINK HOMIES!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 31 2008, 05:58 PM~12029034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 08:14 PM~12029103
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i dont see any cables going to that disk brake..or calipars on it..still think its a cd but whatever.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 05:15 PM~12029111
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 31 2008, 07:12 PM~12029803
> *i dont see any cables going to that disk brake..or calipars on it..still think its a cd but whatever.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

DUMB!!!!!


> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 31 2008, 07:14 PM~12029103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE THREE "L O S E R S"!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 31 2008, 09:12 PM~12029803
> *i dont see any cables going to that disk brake..or calipars on it..still think its a cd but whatever.
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHAT A CD IS????THERE NOT MADE OUT OF CHROMED PARTS :nono:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 1 2008, 06:56 PM~12035143
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP CUZ!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 1 2008, 07:01 PM~12035173
> *WHAT UP CUZ!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


MY BIKE IS READY FOR A NEW PAINT JOB


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 1 2008, 05:49 PM~12035102
> *DUMB!!!!!
> DUMBER!!!!!
> DUMBEEEEER!!!!!
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 1 2008, 11:48 PM~12036524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Nov 2 2008, 09:14 PM~12042401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOW ORIGINAL!!!!THAT'S THE 5TH TIME THAT PICTURE HAS POSTED!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 1 2008, 09:48 PM~12036524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 6 2008, 12:21 PM~12074461
> *HOW ORIGINAL!!!!THAT'S THE 5TH TIME THAT PICTURE HAS POSTED!!!!!!! :dunno:
> *


who cares


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 6 2008, 04:16 PM~12082858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much did you pay them?? :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

CLUB OASIS PAYS ME 300.00 DOLLAR'S A WEEK FOR THERE ADVERTISING!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 8 2008, 05:37 PM~12100275
> *CLUB OASIS PAYS ME 300.00 DOLLAR'S A WEEK FOR THERE ADVERTISING!!!
> *


yeah Ima have to call bullshit :|


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 03:40 PM~12100293
> *yeah Ima have to call bullshit :|
> *


the use his stomach as a billboard


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 8 2008, 05:37 PM~12100275
> *CLUB OASIS PAYS ME 300.00 DOLLAR'S A WEEK FOR THERE ADVERTISING!!!
> *


it's true


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 5 2008, 09:21 PM~12074461
> *HOW ORIGINAL!!!!THAT'S THE 5TH TIME THAT PICTURE HAS POSTED!!!!!!! :dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 8 2008, 05:40 PM~12100293
> *yeah Ima have to call bullshit :|
> *


 :rant: 
I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE!
:twak:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 9 2008, 05:11 PM~12106664
> *:rant:
> I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE!
> :twak:
> ...


CUTE YOU MAKE COUNTERFEIT CHECKS .


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 01:08 AM~12110363
> *CUTE YOU MAKE COUNTERFEIT CHECKS .
> *


THAT WOULD B A FELONY!!!!! :nono: 


WHAT R U STUPID OR BRAIN DEAD!!!!! :loco:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:dunno: I GUESS "BAD NEWS" IS STUPID & BRAIN DEAD!!!!!  :yessad:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 25 2008, 08:45 PM~12258435
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11389318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just asking is that a cd on your front rim?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 3 2008, 02:54 AM~12321492
> *just asking is that a cd on your front rim?
> *


it is


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 9 2008, 04:11 PM~12106664
> *:rant:
> I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE!
> :twak:
> ...


,lol someones gonna get the routing number and account number from that check and have a fuckin SICK SHOPPIN SPREE lol rhere are some things you need to blur when you post on the internet


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL This damn topic wont go away :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Dec 3 2008, 06:54 PM~12321492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bout time other people noticed this, how stupid does he think people is, theres no cables, levers, calipars or slots in the actual "disk"..looks fuckin stupid.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 6 2008, 06:24 AM~12351910
> *bout time other people noticed this, how stupid does he think people is, theres no cables, levers, calipars or slots in the actual "disk"..looks fuckin stupid.
> *


HEY MITCHELL I TOOK THAT "CUSTOM" FRONT BRAKE OFF COULDN'T GET ENOUGH PARTS TO COMPLETE THE JOB!!!!  BYE THE WAY HOW'S UR BIKE GOING-POST PICS!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

my bikes going pretty good, all the parts are the correct size and stuff like that.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 7 2008, 07:58 AM~12358671
> *my bikes going pretty good, all the parts are the correct size and stuff like that.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 7 2008, 06:58 AM~12358671
> *my bikes going pretty good, all the parts are the correct size and stuff like that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This does not help our campaign.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2008, 12:25 AM~12361137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 05:35 AM~12360029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This does not help our campaign.
> *


haha ohh well, i had a very long weekend, stuck at an airport for 9 hours.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 7 2008, 03:25 PM~12361137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

......


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Dec 7 2008, 06:58 AM~12358671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO PICS YET!!!!! :angry: DO YOU HAVE A BIKE????? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 7 2009, 01:23 PM~12633669
> *NO PICS YET!!!!! :angry: DO YOU HAVE A BIKE????? :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 7 2009, 03:16 PM~12634250
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lol..here you go.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 7 2009, 05:39 PM~12636313
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 7 2009, 10:42 PM~12638861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: DONT EVER POST UP UR LOVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 6 2008, 05:24 AM~12351910
> *bout time other people noticed this, how stupid does he think people is, theres no cables, levers, calipars or slots in the actual "disk"..looks fuckin stupid.
> *


it will fool lowrider judges they are fucking stuipid


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 23 2009, 03:20 AM~12790164
> *it will fool lowrider judges they are fucking stuipid
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 31 2009, 05:24 PM~12868900
> *is this topic still around????  :uh:
> *


R U STILL AROUND???? :machinegun: I THOUGHT BY NOW SOMEBODY WOULD OF PUT U OUT OF UR MISERY!!!! :uh:


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 31 2009, 11:06 PM~12870685
> *R U STILL AROUND???? :machinegun: I THOUGHT BY NOW SOMEBODY WOULD OF PUT U OUT OF UR MISERY!!!! :uh:
> *


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Feb 1 2009, 08:39 AM~12873018
> *WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS LOOKING FOR A FIGHT??  WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU??
> LIGHTEN UP (PUN INTNEDED!) BEFORE YOU HAVE A HEART ATTACK.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick: KEEP TALKING TRASH LOSER!!!!! :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Feb 1 2009, 08:39 AM~12873018
> *WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS LOOKING FOR A FIGHT??  WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU??
> LIGHTEN UP (PUN INTNEDED!) BEFORE YOU HAVE A HEART ATTACK.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 11:52 PM~12911455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WAS WAITING 4 "JUANITA"-JUANNABE MODERATOR 2 COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

HELLO 2 ALL MY MANY "F A N S"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 3 2009, 06:49 PM~13168945
> *I WAS WAITING 4 "JUANITA"-JUANNABE MODERATOR 2 COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


Your a lame and your bike is wack.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 10:55 PM~14156827
> *Your a lame and your bike is wack.
> *


WOW ONLY 3 MONTHS 2 COMMENT BACK,STOP SMOKING THAT CRACK!!!!! :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 11 2009, 12:02 AM~14156923
> *WOW ONLY 3 MONTHS 2 COMMENT BACK,STOP SMOKING THAT CRACK!!!!! :rant:
> *


 :uh: Your bike will always be wack.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418167


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 11:05 PM~14156964
> *:uh:  Your bike will always be wack.
> *


AS LONG AS IT WINS 1RST. PLACE- I DONT CARE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 11 2009, 12:08 AM~14156999
> *AS LONG AS IT WINS 1RST. PLACE- I DONT CARE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


You won by default retard. :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

yea u have alot of competion in ur area


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Stop pming me ***.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 11:11 PM~14157026
> *You won by default retard. :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU STUPID BITCH-THERE WAS MORE BIKES IN DENVER 2008 THAN ANY OTHER TIME-MORE THAN TEXAS-I FORGOT L.R.M. DONT GO 2 UR STATE ASSHOLE!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 11:13 PM~14157054
> *Stop pming me ***.
> *


TELL UR MOMMA 2 STOP CALLING ME THEN!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 11 2009, 12:20 AM~14157123
> *FUCK YOU STUPID BITCH-THERE WAS MORE BIKES IN DENVER 2008 THAN ANY OTHER TIME-MORE THAN TEXAS-I FORGOT L.R.M. DONT GO 2 UR STATE ASSHOLE!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah but did you have any comp? what did they look like. Must I do another poll?
STFU. I will leave this alone. O and stop pming me. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Seriously stop pming me. :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

YOU JUST SHOWED EVERYONE HOW GAY U REALLY R !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 09:30 PM~14157212
> *Seriously stop pming me. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What ever man. let it die


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 11:32 PM~14157244
> *What ever man. let it die
> *


SCARED MOTHER-FUCKER!!!! :rant:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

how bout a summo fight to settle this


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn+Jun 11 2009, 12:38 AM~14157293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 09:40 PM~14157322
> *fuck you :biggrin:
> *


dont worry my bets on you :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 11 2009, 12:41 AM~14157337
> *dont worry my bets on you :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 10 2009, 11:40 PM~14157322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: IM IN GOOD HEALTH-I'LL KICK BOTH UR GAY ASS'S AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

skinnis coo peeps.
ovejas str8 killn lowridn wit der purist retorik. da furthr we detach ourselfs frum der b.s., da bettr. 

keep goin agenst da grane my frend :nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 11 2009, 12:20 AM~14157123
> *FUCK YOU STUPID BITCH-THERE WAS MORE BIKES IN DENVER 2008 THAN ANY OTHER TIME-MORE THAN TEXAS-I FORGOT L.R.M. DONT GO 2 UR STATE ASSHOLE!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'll be in denver, and we can talk about this


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2009, 08:02 AM~14158928
> *i'll be in denver, and we can talk about this
> *


I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 11 2009, 02:41 AM~14158179
> *skinnis coo peeps.
> ovejas str8 killn lowridn wit der purist retorik. da furthr we detach ourselfs frum der b.s., da bettr.
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: WAIT TILL EVERYONE SEE'S WHAT MY BIKE REALLY LOOKS LIKE-DENVER SHOW IS COMING!!!! :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2009, 08:02 AM~14158928
> *i'll be in denver, and we can talk about this
> *


Danny, you going to Denver my friend? I'm was trying to talk Gil into going this year. We can caravan from Vegas (not you but me and Gil).


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 10 2009, 09:45 PM~14157370
> *:biggrin: IM IN GOOD HEALTH-I'LL KICK BOTH UR GAY ASS'S AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


never knew nein 1000 pounds overweight was called being in shape


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn+Jun 13 2009, 04:42 PM~14180837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am 99.9 % positive i'll be there. would be bad ass to meet up with yall out there.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 13 2009, 02:46 PM~14180857
> *THANKS HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: WAIT TILL EVERYONE SEE'S WHAT MY BIKE REALLY LOOKS LIKE-DENVER SHOW IS COMING!!!!                                                                                                                                :roflmao: :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


wow dis topiks old as fuk. good 2 c its stil aliv n kikn. :rofl:

i think da only topik i evr maid in heer got deletd : \


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 13 2009, 05:04 PM~14181269
> *never knew nein 1000 pounds overweight was called being in shape
> *


THEE ARTISTICS-THE ONLY "GANGSTA" BIKE CLUB ON LIL!!!!! :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2009, 03:24 AM~14184708
> *wow dis topiks old as fuk. good 2 c its stil aliv n kikn. :rofl:
> 
> i think da only topik i evr maid in heer got deletd : \
> *






 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 05:42 PM~14187552
> *THEE ARTISTICS-THE ONLY "G A Y" BIKE CLUB ON LIL!!!!! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


SUCK BALLS OLD MAN!!! GO GET ON YOUR WAL-MART SCOOTER AND PICK UP YOUR DIABETES MEDS.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 04:47 PM~14187576
> *SUCK BALLS OLD MAN!!! GO GET ON YOUR WAL-MART SCOOTER AND PICK UP YOUR DIABETES MEDS.
> *




JUANITA WE KNOW UR GAY FAT BITCH!!!!!!!SUCK UR OWN BALLS QUEER!!!!!!!! :nono: :barf:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 03:42 PM~14187552
> *THEE ARTISTICS-THE ONLY "G A Y" BIKE CLUB ON LIL!!!!! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


FUCK YOU AND SEE YOU IN DENVER :angry:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 14 2009, 05:54 PM~14187977
> *FUCK YOU AND SEE YOU IN DENVER :angry:
> *


 :nicoderm: I FEEL LIKE KICKIN SOMEONES ASS BITCH- BRING IT,DONT SING IT!!!!! :yessad:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NEVER HEARD ABOUT TRU...FAM BC BEFORE..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 02:42 PM~14187552
> *THEE ARTISTICS-THE ONLY "G A Y" BIKE CLUB ON LIL!!!!! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


FUCK YOU... YOU FAT SACK OF SHIT


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 06:03 PM~14188021
> *NEVER HEARD ABOUT TRU...FAM BC BEFORE..... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 07:03 PM~14188021
> *NEVER HEARD ABOUT TRU...FAM BC BEFORE..... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It stands for Trujillo Family B.C. and Anthony Trujillo is a homie.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 04:09 PM~14188068
> *It stands for Trujillo Family B.C. and Anthony Trujillo is a homie.
> *


yup anthony is cool peeps


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 04:09 PM~14188066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you put a bucket over your fat head when you that hair cut


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 06:08 PM~14188058
> *FUCK YOU... YOU FAT SACK OF SHIT JUANGOTTI
> *



R U STILL TALKING ABOUT UR LOVER JUANITA!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 07:13 PM~14188094
> *R U STILL TALKING ABOUT UR LOVER JUANITA!!!!! :uh:
> *


dude your a ***? Why do you insist on keeping my name in your mouth? go build something worthy and stop fucking around with your bullshit bike and 4 door impala! :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 05:09 PM~14188068
> *It stands for Trujillo Family B.C. and Anthony Trujillo is a homie.
> *


HOW MANY MEMBERS?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 07:19 PM~14188150
> *HOW MANY MEMBERS?
> *


dont know but anthony akak schwinn1966 is the pres.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 04:19 PM~14188150
> *HOW MANY MEMBERS?
> *


idk but schwinn1966 anthony is a member he has sum real nice collection of schwinns


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 06:19 PM~14188150
> *HOW MANY MEMBERS?
> *



MOST BIKES OF ANY CLUB!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 05:21 PM~14188171
> *idk but schwinn1966 anthony is a member he has sum real nice collection of schwinns
> *


SOUNDS NICE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 05:23 PM~14188188
> *MOST BIKES OF ANY CLUB!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHY...HOW MANY???


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 06:26 PM~14188212
> *THATS WHY...HOW MANY???
> *



TOO MANY 2 COUNT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

why don't al of you guys call a truce?

LIL is here for all of us to enjoy and to get help with our bikes. 

I have met some really good pepes on here and bought & sold a lot of parts on here. Like i said before LIL is the Unfair Advantage to anybody not on here.

I hope that all is well with everybody and hope that the name calling and arguing could stop.

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 14 2009, 05:55 PM~14188473
> *why don't al of you guys call a truce?
> 
> LIL is here for all of us to enjoy and to get help with our bikes.
> ...


X2


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 14 2009, 04:55 PM~14188473
> *why don't al of you guys call a truce?
> 
> LIL is here for all of us to enjoy and to get help with our bikes.
> ...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 14 2009, 06:55 PM~14188473
> *why don't al of you guys call a truce?
> 
> LIL is here for all of us to enjoy and to get help with our bikes.
> ...


Whats up man? We are doing a BBQ this year in Denver. You should come through man. I'm 60/40 on going this year. I will let you know for sure in a couple weeks.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 14 2009, 08:46 PM~14191144
> *Whats up man? We are doing a BBQ this year in Denver. You should come through man. I'm 60/40 on going this year. I will let you know for sure in a couple weeks.
> *


ur daughters bike is gonna be makin noise in denver :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 14 2009, 06:55 PM~14188473
> *why don't al of you guys call a truce?
> 
> LIL is here for all of us to enjoy and to get help with our bikes.
> ...


  O K - Anthony :cheesy: 






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 14 2009, 10:46 PM~14191144
> *Whats up man? We are doing a BBQ this year in Denver. You should come through man. I'm 60/40 on going this year. I will let you know for sure in a couple weeks.
> *


Let me know if your gonna make it :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2008, 08:53 PM~11032875
> *Me & skinnischwinn r really good freinds
> *




:h5: THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 14 2009, 05:42 PM~14187552
> *THEE ARTISTICS-THE ONLY "G A Y" BIKE CLUB ON LIL!!!!! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

WHO'S COMING 2 "D E N V E R"????? :dunno:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

ANYONE???????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 15 2009, 11:48 PM~14202416
> *:h5: THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WE ARE NOT FRIENDS. WE WILL NEVER BE FRIENDS. YOU HAVE NO RESPECT. YOU SOME HOW BROUGHT MY CLUB INTO A INTERNET FIGHT. I WILL IGNORE YOU AS I HOPE YOU WILL DO THE SAME.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 04:28 PM~14209083
> *WE ARE NOT FRIENDS. WE WILL NEVER BE FRIENDS. YOU HAVE NO RESPECT. YOU SOME HOW BROUGHT MY CLUB INTO A INTERNET FIGHT. I WILL IGNORE YOU AS I HOPE YOU WILL DO THE SAME.
> *


IF U SAY SO HOMIE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I'LL TALK 2 U LATER!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 03:28 PM~14209083
> *WE ARE NOT FRIENDS. WE WILL NEVER BE FRIENDS. YOU HAVE NO RESPECT. YOU SOME HOW BROUGHT MY CLUB INTO A INTERNET FIGHT. I WILL IGNORE YOU AS I HOPE YOU WILL DO THE SAME.
> *


:rofl:

juanpottys mad


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2009, 08:54 PM~14211641
> *:rofl:
> 
> juanpottys mad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

new pics or stop ttt'ing. :werd:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 24 2009, 03:42 AM~14280936
> *new pics or stop ttt'ing. :werd:
> *


TAKE IT EASY-NEW PICS JULY 12, AFTER THE DENVER LRM SHOW!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: D


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 28 2009, 06:12 PM~14322436
> *: D
> *



:wave: :nicoderm: 
wutzs up!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 2 2009, 11:05 PM~14369367
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> wutzs up!!!!!
> *


nutn. jus threw a 26'' laybak cruisr 2gethr wif spare parts. thinkn bout doin anothr g$ audio setup on it jus 4 fun :nicoderm:


----------



## lil skinni (Jul 21, 2009)

CHAMPION 2 YRS IN A ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

